# I SAID I WANT MY PRIME RIB MEDIUM RARE!!!!...



## chef jimmyj

This is not really a Joke...It's an Amazing real life Story.

The first Restaurant I ever worked at was well known for it's Prime Rib. We would roast 8-10 full Racks off every Friday and Saturday night. We would normally take them to 135*F which is just on the Rare side of Med Rare, all cuts would be heated in Jus before they went out. This particular Saturday I got distracted by the Cutie, Blond, Saute Chef and most of  the meat went to 140* and the 5' tall, 60 yearold, German Lady Exec Chef, the whole Crew were women, got mad and Literally Smacked me in the head with each Roast she tested!

About 9PM a well dressed couple arrived for Dinner and along with a nice bottle of Red and some App's ordered a Petite and King Cut Prime Rib, Medium Rare. Soon it was time for the Main Course... With me wanting to serve the Best Product possible and seeing the Beef on the Station was Medium, I went and cut 3 of the whole Roasts until I found one that I could cut their Steaks from and after a soak in the Jus would be, " THE PERFECT MEDIUM RARE! " I put the cuts on Sizzle Plates and asked their Server to Pick-up...

A minute later the Server comes back with the King cut and says, " The Gentleman says he wants it Medium Rare and to cook it some more." Ok, the customer is always right and the Rib went into the Jus for a 3 minute soak. Then on a fresh sizzle plate and out to the Gentleman...

A minute later the Server comes back and says, " The Gentleman says he wants it MEDIUM RARE and to cook it some more! " Now the Instant Read Therm comes out and measures 145*F a solid Medium but Hey! Back into the Jus...3 mins...new plate and out to the Gentleman...

A minute later, Guess Who!...Miffed the Server says, " The GENTLEMAN say HE wants it MEDIUM RARE and could you cook it some MORE! " Are You Kidding Me!!!! IT'S 155*F! Ok...Jus...3 mins...new plate and out!...

A minute later...WTF...she's back...I get, " THIS ARROGANT SOB IS SAYING HE KNOWS HIS MEAT FROM EATING ALL OVER THE WORLD AND EXCLAIMS...I SAID I WANT WANT MY PRIME RIB MEDIUM RARE!!! ''...Screw this clown!...THE MEAT GET'S SLAMMED INTO THE HIGH POWERED MICROWAVE FOR A BLISTERING 3 MINUTE NUKE AND OUT AT 170*F...I'm now Kicking and Slamming stuff all over the Kitchen...Cussing like a Trucker in a Speed Trap...No one will get within 10 feet of me...

A minute later.....A FREAKING OUT SERVER...EXPLODES INTO THE KITCHEN......"JIMMY YOU ARE NOT GOING TO BELIEVE THIS...HE...WANTS YOU OUT AT THE TABLE!!! "....

I walk up to the table...The very attractive Woman has her face in her hands...The man looks up at me... wipes the KETCHUP (really!?!?!) from his mouth and says..." Chef...you had me worried there for a minute but...BURP...THAT WAS THE BEST MEDIUM RARE PRIME RIB I HAVE EVER HAD...THANKS "    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






            *TRUE STORY!!!!...JJ*


----------



## SmokinAl

Great story!

Good ending!


----------



## africanmeat

JJ me and my wife went to a fancy restaurant  and we ordered a stake each my wife like the meat well done (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) the wither gos in to the kitchen the shef comes out and in a french accent 

teals my wife MADAM We do not serve dead meat at this restaurant you must go to a stake house...oui? .( translate to do you understand?).

So we Left


----------



## michael ark

Sounds about right .


----------



## chef jimmyj

africanmeat said:


> JJ me and my wife went to a fancy restaurant  and we ordered a stake each my wife like the meat well done (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the wither gos in to the kitchen the shef comes out and in a french accent
> 
> teals my wife MADAM We do not serve dead meat at this restaurant you must go to a stake hose...oui? .( translate to do you understand?).
> 
> So we Left


LOL... My Dad told the same story from an encounter he and my Mom had 52 years ago...The Owner/Chef came out and told Mom, "If you want to eat Dried Out S--T McDonalds is down the STREET!"...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome Story, Jimmy!!!!

I could actually visualize you throwing and kicking stuff around, and "Cussing like a trucker in a speed trap" (first time I heard that one!!!  I love it!!!).

I got a good steak story for you, but I only have a few minutes left---I'll save it for later.

Bear


----------



## alelover

Customers kill me sometimes. Great story Jimmy.


----------



## bluebombersfan

HAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!


----------



## sound1

Nuked Prime Rib with Ketchup = 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had a regular customer that ordered, very very very very rare....the first time, I had to go out front to ask him what he meant..."knock off the horns, wipe its a**, and throw it on the plate"  then his wife orders hers "slightly over burnt"  That was two of the easiest steaks I have ever prepared.


----------



## kydave

Ketchup must have been homemade. (grin)

Great story.


----------



## raymo76

WOW!!!!!! Dang that was crazy hahah


----------



## Bearcarver

Sound1 said:


> Nuked Prime Rib with Ketchup =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a regular customer that ordered, very very very very rare....the first time, I had to go out front to ask him what he meant..."knock off the horns, wipe its a**, and throw it on the plate"   then his wife orders hers "slightly over burnt"  That was two of the easiest steaks I have ever prepared.


LOL !!!

Reminds me of  Woody Harrelson in "The Cowboy Way".

Bear


----------



## big twig

HAHAHA, gotta love the "I have traveled all over the world" stuff while eating prime rib with ketchup. You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sound1 said:


> Nuked Prime Rib with Ketchup =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a regular customer that ordered, very very very very rare....the first time, I had to go out front to ask him what he meant..."knock off the horns, wipe its a**, and throw it on the plate"  then his wife orders hers "slightly over burnt"  That was two of the easiest steaks I have ever prepared.


Speaking of, "Slightly Over Burnt"...I had a "regular" guy that ordered...PITTSBURG WELL!...Just in case this is an East Coast thing...PITT RARE is Burnt on the outside and Raw or Very Rare Inside...So...PITT WELL is as Well Done as you can get without serving it ON FIRE!!!...JJ


----------



## venture

Great stories, Jimmy!  You pleased the customer.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo

I remember you.................


----------



## scarbelly

Man I remember those kind of customers. The other ones that I remember are  the ones who want to tell you how to prepare a dish. "It will taste much better if you ......."  Then why didn't you make it at home


----------



## chef jimmyj

boykjo said:


> I remember you.................









  Joe, YOU CRACK ME UP!  GOOD ONE!...JJ


----------

